# Acura LA Bike Tour Postponed



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

So they postponed the Tour this year due to Logistics. Does anyone have an idea of when the LA Bike Tour will be scheduled?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

terbennett said:


> So they postponed the Tour this year due to Logistics. Does anyone have an idea of when the LA Bike Tour will be scheduled?


it has been rescheduled to 4am Sunday 

http://www.wolfpackhustle.com/viewStory.php?storyId=593


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> it has been rescheduled to 4am Sunday


That's sick! Damn, I wish there was a _really_ good reason to be there... that would be a freakin' gas!


----------



## San_man (Dec 1, 2008)

I did this with a friend about 5 years ago, and it was really cool - not very often we get the chance to ride LA streets without traffic! Getting there was a bit of a pain though - traffic is brutal trying to get to the starting line so be prepared for that. Might as well plan on staying up all night.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Leaning toward hitting that. 



Hollywood said:


> it has been rescheduled to 4am Sunday
> 
> http://www.wolfpackhustle.com/viewStory.php?storyId=593


----------

